# US Government Turns Up Heat on Skyline Owners



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

From Nico club 
US Government Turns Up Heat on Skyline Owners



> BREAKING NEWS: US Government Turns Up Heat on Skyline Owners
> 
> The staff at NICOclub have always tried to bring the Nissan community the best and most recent and accurate information regarding Nissan Skyline importing. We’ve enlisted experts such as Sean Morris, as well as former and current Skyline owners living in Japan, like Neal Hartman.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nissan Skyline Customs Enforcement
In the end it comes to one simple question that the American public has to ask the federal government: “Just how much taxpayer money is spent to fund joint operations to seize Skylines across the U.S.?”. I think the same can be asked about the budget approved for the agency overall and just where all the money is going. In 1984 a organization was created to expose government waste of funds, named the Citizens Against Government Waste (CAGW). CAGW has helped expose high-profile cases of tax payer funds being waste, most noteably the Department of Defense’s $640 toilet seat and $436 hammer. Sounds funny to think about it but it’s quite true that those are just two examples of where our hard-earned money is spent by the government on items that everyone knows are not quite that expensive at all. Taking into consideration that the government will spend $640 on a toilet seat that would normally cost you and I $15 at the local home repair store, again, leaves one to speculate on where the money truly goes and just how big the budget is for agencies such as the Department of Homeland Security, Homeland Security Investigations (HIS), formally known as the United States Immigrations and Customs Enforcement (ICE). I think most American citizens can agree that investigations are not free, especially when you factor in travel expenses and associated assets required to seize property from private citizens.

Nissan Skyline Importing
It is clear as of today that the U.S. Government has not put a hold on its goal to seize Skylines, and in 2011 the first known case came to light when ICE launched an investigation into the heart of the community in the U.S. that consists mostly of owners of Skylines, Skyline Owners USA (SOUSA). The exact details are still being gathered and studied, however it is evident that the government is turning up the pressure to either meet a deadline or please someone with a lot of authority. In the past years their investigation efforts were skewed and very unclear with no rhyme or reason as to the direction they were heading and what their end-state goal was. Today, it is more clear than ever that the goal is “To get them off the road”, as stated by the Resident Agent in Charge of a local ICE office in North Carolina.

Legalized Nissan Skyline
As the owner, founder and community leader for Skylines Owners USA, I am dedicated to absolute and unquestionable protection of all members of the community, and I have come to the determination that action must be taken in order to safeguard the members of the community. As of March 1st, 2011 I no longer have anything to lose by challenging the U.S. Government regarding Skylines and those who own them presently in the United States.

On February 11th, 2011 I received a phone call from my wife while I was at work – she stated that it was of the utmost importance that I leave work immediately and head home because Homeland Security was at the doorstep and they wanted to talk to me. Needless to say I left work with little notice and rushed home to get the scoop on what was taking place at my residence. Just before turning the corner to my street I fully expected to see an extraordinary amount of government vehicles and personnel on my property, and to my surprise I saw quite the opposite: one car and two people. Matters were discussed over the course of several hours and in the end it was evident that someone somewhere had passed on some ‘bum scoop’, that I was running a business with the sole intent of trafficking illegal non-conforming vehicles into the U.S. by the dozens. In addition they were under the assumption that I possessed a warehouse where I kept all of the vehicles and also did all my automotive repair and modification work at. I learned that nearly all of their information was based off of some word of mouth “tip” they received and later did some research to investigate and monitor my activities. Needless to say they were quite puzzled by the situation they got themselves into and the lack of actual facts they possessed when talking to me. I do not disregard or deny that there is public information posted around various sources of the internet that may create a image that I was operating a business of some fashion and was able to import cars, however I made it very clear and provided documentation for the one and only vehicle I had imported (legally might I add) under the 25 year rule that essentially makes all motor vehicles, domestic and imported, completely exempt from FMVSS and any and all regulatory standards via the NHTSA, not to mention the EPA, at 21 years of age. I willingly turned over all documents I possessed for both the vehicle I imported legally as well as my personal Skyline to the agents for verification purposes on if they were actually legal vehicles. My personal Skyline carries a very lengthy history (which I of course explained to the agents) to include a basic official statement of my knowledge of the vehicle’s history and origin. Over the course of 2 weeks my papers were being cross-checked by various government agencies to include the OVSC department of the NHTSA as well as the EPA. I had prepared myself for the worst case scenario since I knew it was a 50/50 chance on its legitimacy. I was contacted by ICE a week after the first visit and then notified that my vehicle was found to be illegal and that it was going to be seized, at that point they stated I could not alter or sell my vehicle and that I had to wait for them to issue the warrant to seize the vehicle before I could do anything at all. A date and time was set up for them to come issue the warrant.

Seized Skyline
On March 1st, 2011 at roughly 10:30AM they visited my residence and we sat down to finalize the paperwork for the seizure of the vehicle and for me to turn over custody of the “contraband” to the U.S. Government. I made it very clear that my intent was to retain ownership for the time being and export the vehicle from the country, and that I had already made arrangements for a sale to be conducted as well as export of the vehicle, which of course shocked them completely since all past Skylines seized were not owned by someone who carried the ability to execute an export on the spot.
With no car and no material items left in my possession that would cause me to worry about being questioned or investigated by the federal government any further, I now have nothing to lose by challenging them and I intend to do so to the fullest of my abilities and resources. Future discussions with ICE have been mentioned and are tentatively planned, however do not expect hourly or daily updates as much of what is to be discussed will be legal-sensitive content for the good of the community.

All Skyline owners in the United States can rest assured that “We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!”
- Vandrel, SkylineOwnersUSA
We at NICOclub support the efforts of Vandrel, SkylineOwnersUSA, and all Skyline owners in North America. Please stay tuned, and we will be bringing you updates as they become available.
See this thread for more information: US Government Seizes Nissan Skylines – What Can YOU Do?
In the meantime, I urge you ALL to GET INVOLVED. I will be posting some information on what YOU can do to get involved and how YOU can influence legislation to take these ridiculous laws off the books and get this Administration BACK to the business of running the country, not picking on a handful of law-abiding and taxpaying car enthusiasts.
Best wishes to you all.
*-Greg, NICOclub.com CEO*


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What a bunch of arseholes they are at times. They won't allow Skylines, but they'll let companies pollute the planet as much as they like Clicky


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

sean made a post about it here too: I can only imagine what it must feel like to have to sit and watch as a tow truck takes away your most prized possession, and theres nothing you can do about it.: The Skylife: State Titled Nissan Skyline Gets Seized : Skyline Owners USA 

I know this was a hot topic a few years back, and everyone remembers just how lucky we are, sometimes. I'm wondering now if Canada would ever do something like this to combat all the illegally vinned and plated S15's, R34's etc...


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

.....not just the U.K government that are a bunch of fcuki ng muppets...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I can believe what i have just read WT* is going on :squintdan


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Criminal isn't it!!

The USA is an absolute arse, at times :lamer:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Forgive and forget? Who says the Yanks aren't still pissed off about Pearl Harbour?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Forgive and forget? Who says the Yanks aren't still pissed off about Pearl Harbour?



PMSFL :bowdown1:


Reminds me of a song on Youtube about Pearl Harbour, but the band aren't politically correct and I'd probably get in a wee bit of bother if I posted it :chuckle:

Great band, though.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The good ol Yanks got their arses kicked, should've seen it coming but didn't and have been trying to make the Japs pay ever since. I am being serious. In America you can have a ****y little Honda compact but nothing better.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The good ol Yanks got their arses kicked, should've seen it coming but didn't and have been trying to make the Japs pay ever since. I am being serious. In America you can have a ****y little Honda compact but nothing better.




That's normally all it takes to beat their obese motors, though :chuckle:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The good ol Yanks got their arses kicked, should've seen it coming but didn't and have been trying to make the Japs pay ever since.


Pretty sure the US got Japan pretty ****ing good.

Anyway, glad I live in Australia where we get to see & own a large selection of the Japanese performance (and a few not) cars.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Criminal isn't it!!
> 
> The USA is an absolute arse, at times :lamer:


At times?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> Pretty sure the US got Japan pretty ****ing good.
> 
> Anyway, glad I live in Australia where we get to see & own a large selection of the Japanese performance (and a few not) cars.


...And even easier in NZ:thumbsup:


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like my BCNR33 will be for sale soon  Bought mine in Okinawa then brought it to Europe. Wanted to take it back to the US, but think it'll be too much of a headache.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

What i find somewhat comedy is the contradiction of the US system.

On one hand, skyline's are seen as unsafe, polluting, non-obd cars, however it would be safe to assume most skyline's would be kept in reasonable condition and in good running order. Afterall i'm guessing the average guy wanting to import one would be an enthusiast and the car would be kept in near top notch condtion.

On the other hand, you could run your junker of a V8 GM or riced out Hyundai etc, into the ground, since there is no legal requirement for a vehicle to be roadworthy (MOT, TUV etc.. in other parts of the world) 
And there's plenty of videos out there to proove the truely unsafe junk that is allowed to roam US streets.

Surely a clapped out rusted to hell domestic with plastic bags for windows is a whole lot more unsafe, crash test or no crash test.

Does also raise the question, exactly how much of a stake does the US automotive industry have in the controlling the importation of cars.... i'm sure there's alot of underhand deals going on in congress to ensure certain domestic killer cars are kept out, i still dont see how the 959 is illegal for example?


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought America was the land of the free I guess not.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FullySick26 said:


> I thought America was the land of the free I guess not.


It is if you are a white national who drives a Chevy, loves American football and NASCAR. God bless them all!!!!!

For all they spout about it being the land of opportunity, some of the opportunities just aren't there.

Out of interest, does anyone know how easy it is to import old Corvettes or Trans Ams into Japan?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

probably not that hard....











lowriders are pretty big too....
LayItLow.com Forums -> JAPAN LOWRIDER SHOW OSAKA 2009


----------

